# My new Feinwerkbau



## blackoak (Sep 5, 2010)

Over in the saw section we were discussing the German language and I mention my new air rifle that I could not pronounce. It is a Feinwerkbau model 124S. A member wanted to see a picture of it so here it is. It is a sweet shooting piece of work for being over 30 years old.


----------

